# Cheapest SE-R?



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

How much did you pay for your SE-R? 

Please include cost, year, miles, type. Thanks ya'll!

Mine was $2000, 1994, 120k, B13 Sentra


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I sold my se-r last spring 1993 black 113k all options stock second owner i put in a newer 96 trans. for $2200


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

got mine for 765, its a 91 pos se-r with a bad engine, i just bought it for the shell really for my gti'r swap but i see them allll the time for 12 - 16 hundred


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

paid $1800 for mine


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

97 white 200sx se-r 60k miles $5200


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

$150.00 91 SE-R with 127,000 miles.
Front end was damaged, all asthetic...engine and tranny were fine.


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

'97 200SX SE-R (b14 SR20DE) 5 spd. White. Every option but intermittent wipers, 88,000 miles, extremely clean, had some paint touch up done there (rock chips), clean vehicle history, clean car fax, one previous owner, never wrecked no major mecahnical failiures, clean on inspection (done by my techs), everything works, nothing broken, no body damage, just bought it two weeks ago today, $4800 out the door at the dealer I work for.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

yall suck, i paid $3200 for mine 2 yrs ago w/117k, 91 SE-R


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

got rid of tha' GA16 sentra and picked up a 91 se-r with 153K miles for 1500$...damn near perfect condition


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

last march got my 92 se-r for 2,000 . it says 133 miles but i believe its lower now. because i have a 92 nx2000 swap in it dint look att the miles at the salvage but it has great compression and runs great.


----------



## Uberdavey (Feb 1, 2005)

1995 200sx 160k $1,000 greatest deal of my life, had brand new tires breaks and clutch


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I feel like an ass, I payed 7,000 for my 96 200sx SE-R with 74k on it. it came from the dealer and I,m still paying on. But so far three years and no serious damange or big repairs.(knock on wood)


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

got my 95 200sx se-r for $3400. everything was clean..no dents, no paint scratch or anything...brand new low profile yokohoma tires...had 103k on it..motor was very clean..interior was perfect no tears..xept for the driver side sun visor...thats about it


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

93 SE-R..$600 It has a new clutch and tranny 110k , interior perfect but it needed a new frount clip. $500 later it was fixed. I just need a paint job.
-Ben


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

140k miles on my 96 200sx and i paid $2850


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

'92 SE-R
-186,000 miles
-new clutch
-newish tranny(only 70k on it)
-new headlights and bumper (refurbishement after minor front end collision)
-needed new muffler
-rusted rocker panels and right rear fender (duh, it's chicago)

asking price was $2,500, i got it down to $1,600. i've only had to do some minor repairs since i got it a year ago, including fixing the rust.


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

95 se-r 117K 
$1725
purple :loser: 
no sunroof 
some front end damage


----------



## redhat-z (Feb 14, 2005)

*Freebie*

93 SE-R 0000.00$ 178K

Gotta love older brothers that are married w/ children.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

white 1992 SE-R with 205,000 +/- for $1995 on July 3, 2002

engine blew one month later.


----------



## ThePatrick (Feb 16, 2005)

'92 SE-R with 149,000 miles and a system for $900. Picked it up last week


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

Black 93 SE-R 

-w/ jdm swap (less than 3k since the swap)
-New ACT clutch
-Some body dings and paint fade (nothing major)
-$1000, got it like 2 months ago with rear sway bar and poly. bushing set


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

ThePatrick said:


> '92 SE-R with 149,000 miles and a system for $900. Picked it up last week


congratulations!!


----------



## ThePatrick (Feb 16, 2005)

jammo said:


> congratulations!!


 thanks, man.


----------



## maroonse_r (Aug 9, 2004)

got my 93 se-r for 2700, had 116000mi and needed a new clutch.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

bought mine almost a year ago. (one year on march 13) Bought it from a guy who owned a BMW, Mercedes Benz and an Acura who inherited the 200SX SE-R from his brother who went back to puerto rico. bought it for $2400. IMO, it was a steal because it is in great condition and still is. Only had 109k miles on it.

annd i just realized this was a b13 thread and feel dumb now...sorry


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Hello Virginia!*

I was reading around sr20forums (member of both forums but only contribute here :thumbup: ) and there was a guy who found a black SE-R abandoned and yada-yada-yada got it for next to nothing from a homeless man or something. Anyway, that's gotta be one lucky sumbitch.


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

i got a 91 se-r with jdm motor swap, suspension, and brakes for 1100. I had to replace a busted strut


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> paid $1800 for mine


^WTF????? you had a b14 lol. or did you used to have a b13 as well?


i paid $1950 cash for mine. 91, 220000+ on the chassis. has greddy sp exhaust, HS intake and header. new paint, good tires, 5 speed, "new" JDM high port engine (100psi in all cyl. ill need to fix that) runs super strong. i have; short shifter, arm rest, g20 valve cover, new clutch cable, motor mounts, rear brakes, 4 shocks, tie rods, alignment, power steering, and cleaning the engine bay left to do to it.

selling my 1999 GXE for $4000.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my brother bought my 91 E coupe for 900 with 126k and a crapload of new parts, i bought it off him about 6 months later for 600, and from there the shit hit the fan. but i still love it


----------



## hybridbmw (Jun 2, 2005)

I just bought mine tonight and i LOVE it!

92 SER with 120k for $1200

New Exedy clutch, new brakes, decent tires, clean body (paint a little faded), clean interior, Cd player, and 2 fosgate 10's in the trunk.


----------



## nismo_se-r2005 (Apr 12, 2005)

*parting out*



hybridbmw said:


> I just bought mine tonight and i LOVE it!
> 
> 92 SER with 120k for $1200
> 
> New Exedy clutch, new brakes, decent tires, clean body (paint a little faded), clean interior, Cd player, and 2 fosgate 10's in the trunk.




i have a 93 se-r but motor blew so bought a p11 sr20 motor with topspeed headers new and is not able to finish the project because of school and work will part out or sell for $1000.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

bought my sentra in jan for 1000 104,000 miles runs like new
bought my 88 pathfinder in mar for 2000 143,000 put 1,200 in upgrades in may


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

$1900 for a 92 with 169k. Lotsa new parts on it already, but the motor needed some help. Compression was excellent, so I bought it. Runs great after 300 dollars in parts.


----------



## Doobie1775 (May 11, 2005)

FREE!!! :woowoo: 1992 sr20de, 75488.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

1995 200sx se-r, $2400, 109k miles, excellent body and mechanical condition, (engine looks like it was made a week ago inside, very clean)


----------



## XGreenxRangerX (Jun 9, 2005)

got my 92 NX2000 for free with 50,000 miles on it everything was perfect


----------



## SC91B13 (Oct 27, 2005)

roughly 50,000 on the motor (infinity g20 sr20) and 120000 on chassis with slight front end damage and wiring issue with gauge cluster and dimmer switch. $2000.


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

$1000 cold hard cash for a well-used Sentra SE-R with the high-port engine. could use a new clutch, which i've already bought, a coat of paint, a stereo, and an alignment. replaced the "shifter-by-fido", and detailed that in one of my threads. shame they didnt sticky it. almost perfect.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Got my 93 for 1200. No rust. 210k on body 150k on motor. She has a bit of an overheating problem that i'm trying to address, and a leak in the sunroof that left me ankle deep in water one fine morning, but other than that i'm pleased. Glad i still have my 200sx daily driver.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey, thanks for all your reply's. Sounds like some of y'all got some pretty good deals, especially the free ones! Keep those SE-R's alive.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

About $14,000 - New


----------



## FiltersPig (Oct 19, 2005)

92 Classic SE-R. Baught it from a friend who got it off of ebay for $600 last month. 170k,, runs flawless, rotty body, not registered. Going thru the rust removal process as we speak (quarters, fenders, hinge mounts, rockers).. It will have new paint, body kit, new interior and many mods before officially and legally hitting the road. :thumbup:


----------



## dStruct (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok it's not an SE-R it's an XE but I just had to post this here, I paid $400 for my XE and it cracks me up, there is nothing wrong with it. It had a bad plug wire seperated at the boot I put in all new plugs/wires and the car runs perfect, just a couple dings in the body which i'm working on and it's getting a nice paint job too.


----------



## Black Max (Oct 26, 2004)

Just bought my 91 SE-R yesterday. Body in good shape, but engine has little or no compression in #2. Anyways, picked it up for $450.


----------



## MastaDon333 (Nov 9, 2005)

135k miles interior good...no water in trunk...no hesitate & surge...but 5th popout...only $650 for the '91 SER Monster Project


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i picked up my 91 se-r for only $500, from my girlfriends mom lol :thumbup:. all that it needed was a allignment, and a tierod was bent. but then a valve got stuck so i just replaced it with a new jdm sr-20. soo i guess i didnt get that killer of a deal.


----------



## DIVA38 (Sep 2, 2006)

$200 and have a few problems


----------



## 80bronco94 (Sep 1, 2006)

Freebie, 77K Miles, 93 Sentra SE-R, Bad Main bearings, but runs. New clutch, ECM, tires all within the last few months, Before I got it though, I haven't spent a dime on it yet, LOL , Anyone know where I can get a sr20de cheap?


----------



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

97 200sx SE-R w/ 82K for $4,000. Interior is near perfect, but the exterior needs a little work.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

picked up SE-R #2 for $1,000
picked up SE-R #3 for a swift GT plus he gave me $400(SE-R wasn't running, found the electrical issue to be a bad battery terminal)


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

btw. does anybody know what B13 300ZX's go for? I'd like one of those


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They would be pricless since a B13 is a Sentra/NX Chassis code. 

Now you might be able to find a Z31/Z32 (300ZX Chassis code) for a much more reasonable price.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Purchased this 75k mile cream puff in 2004 for 2500.

I am going to powdercoat the heck out of it.


----------



## ShortyzKustomz (Apr 24, 2009)

Currently working a trade offer on a 91 SE-R with 70k on motor, lightened flywheel, intake and 17s, For my 87 Jeep Cherokee 5 speed that Im asking 1500 for 

::Edit sorry makin a classic newbie mistake, didnt look at dates Im used to 4-5 pages a day::


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I got my b14 se-r about 3 1/2 years ago for 3grand.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Bought a running 92 SE-R (minor fixer-upper) for $2500 in February 2009 and spent a lot of money just to make her look nice with paint, wheels, and suspension along with some bolt-ons. ~152,000 miles on this car.

Bought a running 94 SE-R with transmission problem (major fixer-upper) for $350 in April 2009 and am about to spend a lot to fix her up to OEM quality. ~211,000 miles on this car.


----------



## mathiasX (Apr 24, 2009)

*93 with 109k miles with no problems...*

but a small shallow dent in the passengers side front and rear doors. Haven't got around to popping them out yet. $1800


----------



## cdog (Nov 19, 2008)

I would love to find a se-r b13 for sub 1k! Damn you that have


----------



## david90 (Aug 5, 2009)

well i just got a 93 2door sentra 1.6L twin cam with 180,000 miles in good condition it only need it a catalictic converter(200 USD) so i pay 800USD in total.


----------



## McDRacing (Jul 12, 2004)

I got my current 91 sentra se-r with 174,000 new clutch usable tires good brakes, factory sunroof and abs and wanna know how much(you are going to hate me) F-R-E-E thats right 0$ I win, i know its not a contest but if it was, i win, guy used to come into my gas station all the time, talked to him about my 92, one day he asked me if i wanted his! so of course i took it, being as it was in better body and engine shape than mine was, and then i sold my 92 for 1600$ so if you really think about it i got paid 1600$ for an upgrade in vehicle..


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

i got mine around 2 years ago from my buddy for $2k
92 ser with a gtir swap, precision fmic, and precision 550's


----------



## kdm (Dec 10, 2008)

NISSAN FAMILY said:


> i got mine around 2 years ago from my buddy for $2k
> 92 ser with a gtir swap, precision fmic, and precision 550's


I got mine from you for free, had to add some things to it like a real turbo


----------

